

IPhone 5 Concept Features Video gets more viewers in Youtube - nativeblogger
http://nativeblogger.com/2011/09/iphone-5-concept-features-video-gets-more-viewers-in-youtube/

======
drKarl
Yeah, and some years ago I saw a concept video even more awesome: The Nokia
Morph

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX-gTobCJHs>

And it is not a hoax:

<http://research.nokia.com/morph>

It is expected to hit markets on 2015.

